
Dean Kamen's Newest Invention: A Stirling Hybrid Scooter - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-schwartz/sustainability/dean-kamens-newest-invention-stirling-engine-equipped-hybrid-moto
======
jacquesm
A Stirling engines emissions _can_ be minimal because it does not use
explosions to burn the fuel.

The real killer app for Stirlings is in AC, solar powered Stirling driving a
secondary Stirling engine in refrigeration mode (backwards).

For transportation the efficiencies are good but not stellar, and maintenance
(especially of the seals) has always been a real problem. Rollsocks anyone ?

------
bdfh42
I love the quote "And since the engine doesn't release any unburned
hydrocarbons, CO2 emissions are minimal"

We really should start teaching science in schools.

